# Silver thiosulfate- aka sts feminization



## Chronicdogg (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, just wrapping up the season with a major disappointment in my grow room, my feminization experiment with the binary silver thiosulfate solution, a.k.a STS, I followed the directions provided with the solution, prepared the solution, and sprayed the FLOWERING clones at almost 4 weeks into flower, repeated the process once a day four days in a row until runoff, the pollen sacks did form out of the buds almost 60 DAYS after the final treatment, the pods reached maturity about 90 DAYS after the final treatment and had very little pollen inside, does anyone have experience with this method? does anyone know where I went wrong? do I need to spray full plants rather than clones? Do i need to spray in Veg? any feedback is greatly appreciated
Sincerely Doc. Chronic


----------



## vostok (Oct 25, 2014)

*Whenever I spray I tend to start in late veg, the deal here is you are attempting to herm a female plant into giving you a hermed flower with hermed pollen
to make only female seeds to make female? plants, attempting to change sex once its triggered is just gay?

I also spray 2x times per day for 2 weeks
in a purpose built tent, 
just a light spray on the lower branches usually does it,
the pollen from one flower can easily seed 5 plus females*​


----------



## Chronicdogg (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Vostok But by spraying just the lower branches wont the rest of the plant herm as well ?


----------



## Caliking (Oct 26, 2014)

Isn't that what your trying to do anyways Doc?


----------



## Esdreel (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought, too expensive, and only 100G packaging, almost a $ 50.
Can you tell me how to use it? After switching 12/12 spray?


----------



## polo the don (Oct 29, 2014)

Chronicdogg said:


> Hi, just wrapping up the season with a major disappointment in my grow room, my feminization experiment with the binary silver thiosulfate solution, a.k.a STS, I followed the directions provided with the solution, prepared the solution, and sprayed the FLOWERING clones at almost 4 weeks into flower, repeated the process once a day four days in a row until runoff, the pollen sacks did form out of the buds almost 60 DAYS after the final treatment, the pods reached maturity about 90 DAYS after the final treatment and had very little pollen inside, does anyone have experience with this method? does anyone know where I went wrong? do I need to spray full plants rather than clones? Do i need to spray in Veg? any feedback is greatly appreciated
> Sincerely Doc. Chronic





Esdreel said:


> I bought, too expensive, and only 100G packaging, almost a $ 50.
> Can you tell me how to use it? After switching 12/12 spray?


You need to start the STS application a week or so before the flip to 12/12. 
What you are trying to do is halt the ethelyne production, which makes female flowers, so the only option is for the plant is to put out male flowers. Do it a week or two before flowering and a couple of weeks after the flip to 12/12 so the plant makes male flowers instead of female flowers in the designated places. Collect pollen, pollinate.


----------



## Esdreel (Oct 29, 2014)

polo the don said:


> You need to start the STS application a week or so before the flip to 12/12.
> What you are trying to do is halt the ethelyne production, which makes female flowers, so the only option is for the plant is to put out male flowers. Do it a week or two before flowering and a couple of weeks after the flip to 12/12 so the plant makes male flowers instead of female flowers in the designated places. Collect pollen, pollinate.


Thank you very much, I understand, I put all the plants used to produce seed, I'm looking forward to.hah


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 5, 2014)

polo the don said:


> You need to start the STS application a week or so before the flip to 12/12.
> What you are trying to do is halt the ethelyne production, which makes female flowers, so the only option is for the plant is to put out male flowers. Do it a week or two before flowering and a couple of weeks after the flip to 12/12 so the plant makes male flowers instead of female flowers in the designated places. Collect pollen, pollinate.





vostok said:


> *Whenever I spray I tend to start in late veg, the deal here is you are attempting to herm a female plant into giving you a hermed flower with hermed pollen
> to make only female seeds to make female? plants, attempting to change sex once its triggered is just gay?
> 
> I also spray 2x times per day for 2 weeks
> ...


What molarity of STS would either of you recommend? Only thing I've found is for making a .02 M STS stock solution from Sodium Thiosulfate and Silver Nitrate.
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-science/molecular-biology/plant-biotechnology/tissue-culture-protocols/silver-thiosulfate.html


----------



## polo the don (Nov 5, 2014)

LordDiesel said:


> What molarity of STS would either of you recommend? Only thing I've found is for making a .02 M STS stock solution from Sodium Thiosulfate and Silver Nitrate.
> http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-science/molecular-biology/plant-biotechnology/tissue-culture-protocols/silver-thiosulfate.html


This is the only one I've ever used. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008OAI6OA/ref=mp_s_a_1_sc_1?qid=1415218856&sr=8-1-spell&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## vostok (Nov 5, 2014)

Chronicdogg said:


> Thanks Vostok But by spraying just the lower branches wont the rest of the plant herm as well ?


*Not in the least 
only the buds will be affected
those buds that should have been female
now go male
avoid smoking any 
of the targeted plant or limbs
we don't need you changing sex???
lol*​


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 5, 2014)

polo the don said:


> This is the only one I've ever used.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008OAI6OA/ref=mp_s_a_1_sc_1?qid=1415218856&sr=8-1-spell&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


Thanks, a bit expensive for so little plus no tell how old it is... I will continue to research and look for acceptable molarity range to make my own. Sodium Thiosulfate is around $7.95 for 500g. (lab grade) and Silver Nitrate (lab grade) is around $40 for 16oz. Depending on molarity you could make a gallon or so probably.


----------



## vostok (Nov 5, 2014)

LordDiesel said:


> Thanks, a bit expensive for so little plus no tell how old it is... I will continue to research and look for acceptable molarity range to make my own. Sodium Thiosulfate is around $7.95 for 500g. (lab grade) and Silver Nitrate (lab grade) is around $40 for 16oz. Depending on molarity you could make a gallon or so probably.


*lol... the real fun is turning a silver dollar
into colloidal silver with just 3x 9 volt batteries 
or buy in some silver rods,
work just as well!*​


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 6, 2014)

vostok said:


> *lol... the real fun is turning a silver dollar
> into colloidal silver with just 3x 9 volt batteries
> or buy in some silver rods,
> work just as well!*​


interested in doing a STS vs CS comparison.


----------

